

Does it matter if your boss steals your ideas? - orky56
http://management.fortune.cnn.com/2011/07/29/does-it-matter-if-your-boss-steals-your-ideas/

======
rick888
This is why I hate working for other people. This kind of politics is required
to move up in almost any mid-large companies.

